# Getting a leg over



## petereoin (Dec 1, 2012)

1.)





2.)




3.)





Thanks for looking


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 3, 2012)

petereoin said:


> 1.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fierce... THanks for posting!!!


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 3, 2012)

haha, that's cool


----------



## bigmag13 (Dec 3, 2012)

PHENOM!! SETTINGS???


----------



## canon_convert (Dec 3, 2012)

some pretty good shots there... care to share the Camera/lens details

btw, since I am quite new to the forum can anyone explain how to check the EXIF data for images embedded in any forum thread ?


----------



## bvukich (Dec 3, 2012)

canon_convert said:


> some pretty good shots there... care to share the Camera/lens details
> 
> btw, since I am quite new to the forum can anyone explain how to check the EXIF data for images embedded in any forum thread ?



Looking at the EXIF, looks like they're all taken with a 300/2.8 on a 1D3, @ 1/1000 f/2.8 ISO320.

I downloaded the images to look at the EXIF, but I know there's plugins for firefox and chrome that show EXIF data of images on a website.


----------



## petereoin (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for looking and for taking the time to post a comment


----------

